
My PyQt App's Year in Review 2017 - mherrmann
https://fman.io/blog/year-in-review-2017
======
dundercoder
I love to hear stories of people creating something useful or beautiful (or
both) and finding success. OP’s initial goals were very reasonable and
achievable, and the product looks great.

It motivates me to keep trying at side hustles like this. Well done!

~~~
mherrmann
Thanks! :-)

